# Jewel and Convict Cichlid feeding question



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I should have asked this before I started doing it so I hope I am not harming my fish. I have been feeding my fish a blend of different foods. I have been combining a little flake, cichlid pellets and fresh frozen fish. Obviously the flake and pellets are ok, but should I be feeding them the fish? I have been cutting very, very small pieces off of a frozen mahi mahi fillet. I have been letting the pieces thaw in a little bit of cool water and then hand feeding the pieces to them. They eat it very heartily. I do make sure the pieces are small enough for them not to choke on. My question is it ok to feed it to them? I feed it about twice a week so it isn't an every day thing.


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

yes it should be fine they prey on live smaller fish in the wild so they are carnivoriuos. I would ask your meat provider if they use preservatives on it though. Fish anatomy isnt as hardy as human, if the do find out what kind and what chemicals are used in preserving it, research that in refrence to to feeding live fish. Also for fresh meet it is usually beeter to find a good reliable source (disease free) for feeder fish or raise feeder fish for them. Good luck and good question


----------

